# Large Toy Breeder of Black Poodles with Tail/Dew Claws intact



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

13 inches tall is not a toy poodle, it’s a miniature. Sometimes toys will be overgrown and reach over 10 inches, but more likely 11 inches, maybe 12. You’d have more success with a miniature breeder.


----------



## LilPeeg (Apr 27, 2020)

Dechi said:


> 13 inches tall is not a toy poodle, it’s a miniature. Sometimes toys will be overgrown and reach over 10 inches, but more likely 11 inches, maybe 12. You’d have more success with a miniature breeder.


Thanks - I just measured my dog again and you're right, she is 11.5 inches, not 13! Doh


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi

I think Canadian breeders are more likely to leave tails and dew claws intact. For specific breeder recommendations, it would help to know your general region and how far you'd travel to meet and pick up a pup. 

I'm compiling a list of breeders who do appropriate health testing by variety by going thru old PF posts and adding rec's from current members. The list is just starting and it's intended to help in starting a search. Being on this list isn't necessarily an endorsement, but it is a place to start. 

This thread is meant only to be a place to gather breeders names in one place.

Look thru the posts also. I've exceeded the editing allowance til next week . If there's breeder you want to ask questions about after looking at their website, please start another thread to ask, or send a private message to the member who suggested them, 

🎵If You're Happy With A Breeder🎶Say Their Name🎶 (and where they are)🎵


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

In Quebec removing dew claws and docking tails is illegal. If it’s not too far from you.


----------

